# End Vise question



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

I was planning on doing a twin screw end vise with some vise screws I bought from LV but the more I look at it, I might just do a reg woodworking vise as the end to compliment my Leg Vise I'm going to install. So the question is, I have a 7" Older Columbian Vise that seems fairly small and not as stout as the larger 9" and 10" quick release that I picked up an estate sale a bit ago thinking I'd use for it something….is it big enough to do what I need? I figure I can use this for a while and if I find it inadequate, I'll take the plunge later and install a larger 9" or 10". I think the twin screw would be better reserved for a moxon vise. Here's the pics:


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Greg, personally, I think that little vise will work just fine as an end vise. I assume you would use it primarily to hold boards length wise on the top of the bench? If that is so, the vise you have will suffice as the clamping pressure you exert to hold wood in that manner is minimal. You don't want to put a lot of pressure on a board that way because it flexes and bows, which is counterproductive to almost anything you would do to a board clamped like that. I use my tail vise the same way and exert only enough pressure to hold the board securely.

I say go for it, not going to cost any more money.

Good luck!


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Greg, I would vote for putting that vise to use because you already have it. Certainly beats no vise at all. At least after some use youll know what demands your going to expect and then be better able to discern what you really need in a vise. Or just forgo all that and go straight to an emmert and be done with it. Enjoy ! JB


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

That's what I was thinking as Ive been building this bench. I see most people use a small wagon vise made out out of a veneer press screw so I think it would work as the end vise. I think I'll go for it using a large chop. Thanks for the info! Sounds like I'll be making a moxon vise after the bench!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I think the answer depends on (as you said it) "what you need". do you NEED anything bigger? what are your projects like? what will you be using this vise for (remember, this is an end vise, not a front vise)?


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a front vise on the end of my bench; hate it. Thing will rack and bind up if the load is not perfectly centered.

Then I picked up one of the last of the Groz quick release face vises from Woodcraft when they discontinued them. Thats what I have on the front of my bench already so I know it has no racking issues. It looks almost exactly like the vise in your photo except its dark blue.

I think you will like using it as an end vise. It's what I'm going to do.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I will only offer that I use my vice almost on a daily basis and I am really glad to have a quick release vice. It's a big time saver.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Greg - I'm going to join the chorus and say it'll be fine as an end vise. It's what I did!


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

I agree with Rich

A quick release end vise would be the best choice in my opinion. Heck, if you have the vises mount one on each end.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

TechRedneck said "Heck, if you have the vises mount one on each end."

I'm about to build a bench, nothing fancy, but I have 2 Columbian #178's & a Record #175. I was thinking of installing two of the three on my "bench to be", one as a face vise and one as an end vise. Reading this thread, relieves my concerns about the end vise. The question now is; What do I do with the third vise? Like I need any more VICES, between caffeine, alcohol & nicotine!!! Guess I could hold onto it until a need arises, as I'm not one to get rid of a perfectly good tool. Even if I don't have a need for it.

I really just wanted to say, Thanks for asking your question!


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

Of course I'd love to have one of these:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170778346807&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNAFP:US:1123

An nice old vintage quick release vise. I'm sure it's built like a tank.


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

Here is a bench I put together

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/60275

I am in the same situation. There is one cheap little vise that may go on the other end. The quick release and leg vices are used the most. Each vice has its own specialty the combination of the two fits most all my needs.

A moxon may be in the future. They look interesting


----------

